# Tough Area for Cichlids



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

It tough to get quality cichlids here in Vermont without spending a fortune. I went into town and town and the only quality LFS wants $16.99 for 1 demasoni juvenile. Acei's are $9.99. Needless to say I won't be buying any fish from them. I can't find any local clubs that are active. I just posted an ad on craigslist to see if there are any breeders in the area. Not looking for any reviews or anything just venting a bit on finding fish in my area. I wish I lived in an area with an active cichlid club!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

kasey06 said:


> I wish I lived in an area with an active cichlid club!


Every good fish club in the world was started by someone who felt the same way... maybe it's your turn...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Order online. I am a member of the fish club near NYC and only a small portion of the members are cichlid-people. Trust me, even near metro areas...we order online.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

The problem with shipping is you end up spending as much on shipping as you do on the fish if not more. It is already really cold here, our lows are in the lower 30's and our highs are in the 50's. Not the greatest temps for shipping fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you order a fair number of fish, the shipping evens out. And shippers use heat packs. Example, my LFS charges $12/Demasoni. If you buy 12 that's $144. Online shippers charge $5/Demasoni. If you buy 12 that's $60 plus $50 shipping for $110.

Come on...you can do it!


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Yeah. I really can't afford to spend too much money at the moment. Shipping isn't too bad from Atlantis over in NY so if I order anywhere it'll be from them as it's a lot more affordable. I could get 4 Acei and 6 Cyn. Afra for $61 and that includes overnight shipping. Might go that route.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Try Aquabid. www.aquabid.com

There are lots of good east coast fish being sold that you can get quite easily.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Another tip I've used is to look at sellers on aquabid who are within the UPS 1 day area. Most will ship UPS ground to you and save you a fortune. Be sure to check with the seller first to make sure they would do such.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Perhaps you could plan a "road trip" to get some fish. You'll need some styrofoam coolers and heat maybe heat packs if you go in winter, but as long as it's a day's drive or so, you may not need them if you keep your car a reasonable temp inside and keep the fish bags in the cooler where they will be insulated from temperature swings. You'll also want oxygen in the bags.


----------

